# Pnw - 2009 Day After Thanksgiving Rally



## Oregon_Camper

I was handed the torch by Jodi during the Presidents Day Weekend Rally to take the lead for our PNW Day After Thanksgiving Rally. We talked about moving this to Cannon Beach this year....so I did!

*Site Details:*
* Where: Cannon Beach RV Resort
* When: Nov 27th-29th
* Cost: - $25.04 per night
* Reservation: Contact "Leroy" (yep...same as Timberlake) at 1-800-847-2231 and tell him your with the Outbacker Group..

*Eat'n Details:







*

*Thanksgiving Dinner:* (listed below are folks that will be involved)
Y-Guy - 2 Adults - 2 Teanagers
Doxie-Doglover-Too - 2 Adults - ??? Kids/Grandkids???

*Friday Dinner* - Will be the normal Pot Luck at the Campground

*Saturday Dinner* - Campground Sponsored Thanksgiving Dinner (Just bring a side dish)

*Sites:*

I have all of the bottom loop blocked for us. So take your pick (first come first served) from the sites 41 through 58. Every site offers Full Hookups and includes cable television.

The location is really well kept up. We spent Thanksgiving in site 62 last year (2008) and the kids had a great time in the heated pool and hot-tub.

There is a rec room with pool tables and video games, and Leroy offers a free shuttle downtown if you want to leave your TV at home.

I will keep the list updated as people make their reservations.

*Who's Coming:*

Site 41
Site 42- 4H1DinaOB - 2 Adult / 2 Kids (Fri - Sun)
Site 43
Site 44 - Walkerman -- 2 Adults (Thurs - Sun) 
Site 45 - Oregon_Camper -- 2 Adults / 2 Boys (Wed -Sun)
Site 46 - Y-Guy -- 2 Adults/2 Boys (Wed-Sun)
Site 47 - Crismon4 - 2 Adults / 2 Boys (Arrival date???)
Site 48 - 
Site 49 - jnk36jnk -- 2 Adults / (Fri-Sun)
Site 50 - Thunder -- 2 Adults (Wed - Mon)
Site 51 - BlueWedge - 2 Adults (Wed-Sun)
Site 52 - mv945 - ??? - ??? (Fri-Sun)
Site 53 - Greenfamily - (Wed - Sat)
Site 54
Site 55 - Doxie-Doglover-Too -- 2 Adults (Wed - Sun)
Site 56 - Matthew -- 2 Adults / 1 Girl (Fri-Sun)
Site 57 - Timber -- 2 Adults (Fri - Sun)
Site 58

Here is the a snapshot of the park and a close up picture of our loop.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oh....can a MOD please "pin" this to the Rally link on the opening page? Thanks!!


----------



## Y-Guy

We're in site 46, Wed-Sun 2 adults/2 kids


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, we are reserved for space 49 (space 48 is only 30' long). I think Crismon's are in space 47. I think I would like to vote for a group dinner somewhere. It is nice not to have to cook all the time. Of course I have no idea where a good place to eat would be. Kind of hard to compete with the Sea Hag. Jodi PS. Thanks Jim for taking care of this.


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> Kind of hard to compete with the Sea Hag.


So very true but how about...
Mo's at Tolovana

or

Dooger's Seafood & Grill

or my personal fav.. at least as far as names goes...

"Cranky Sue's"


----------



## jnk36jnk

I am afraid Mo's would not be anywhere on my list. We do like Dooger's, although our experience at the Dooger's in Long Beach tried my patience. The food was great but we had to wait for an hour for a table(s) to clear. I have never heard of Cranky Sue's. Sounds interesting. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> I am afraid Mo's would not be anywhere on my list. We do like Dooger's, although our experience at the Dooger's in Long Beach tried my patience. The food was great but we had to wait for an hour for a table(s) to clear. I have never heard of Cranky Sue's. Sounds interesting. j


I think the 4 boys were going to eat the fish in that fish tank if that had to wait any longer.


----------



## BlueWedge

We will be there the 25th-29th.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Canon Beach Doogers has a seperate Banguet Room we could get. All it would take would be for the organizer of the rally to give them a call at 503-436-2225 and reserve the room.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Canon Beach Doogers has a seperate Banguet Room we could get. All it would take would be for the organizer of the rally to give them a call at 503-436-2225 and reserve the room.


...all of a sudden I feel the need to call Doogers...
















We should wait for more folks to sign up, but we need to decide how to proceed.

* Dinner Friday -- Outbacker Pot Luck or local restaurant.?
* Dinner Saturday -- RV Resort Pot Luck or local restaurant?


----------



## jnk36jnk

If we are voting Dean says he wants an Outback pot luck one night and out to dinner the next night. I am voting for eating out on Friday and going to the Resort potluck on Saturday night. So, we are a divided household. Where is everyone else. Is it too early for them to be planning for Thanksgiving? j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> If we are voting Dean says he wants an Outback pot luck one night and out to dinner the next night. I am voting for eating out on Friday and going to the Resort potluck on Saturday night. So, we are a divided household. Where is everyone else. Is it too early for them to be planning for Thanksgiving? j


My kids are still in awe that we already have reservations for Thanksgiving, can't even imagine thinking about food yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> If we are voting Dean says he wants an Outback pot luck one night and out to dinner the next night. I am voting for eating out on Friday and going to the Resort potluck on Saturday night. So, we are a divided household. Where is everyone else. Is it too early for them to be planning for Thanksgiving? j


My kids are still in awe that we already have reservations for Thanksgiving, can't even imagine thinking about food yet.
[/quote]

Hey...Jodi passed the torch and I RAN with it. Unlike the Beavers during the Civil War last year.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> If we are voting Dean says he wants an Outback pot luck one night and out to dinner the next night. I am voting for eating out on Friday and going to the Resort potluck on Saturday night. So, we are a divided household. Where is everyone else. Is it too early for them to be planning for Thanksgiving? j


My kids are still in awe that we already have reservations for Thanksgiving, can't even imagine thinking about food yet.
[/quote]

Hey...Jodi passed the torch and I RAN with it. Unlike the Beavers during the Civil War last year.








[/quote]

Whew, at least there is ONE BEAV running!!!







How many more months to football season????


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Whew, at least there is ONE BEAV running!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many more months to football season????


Way toooooooooooooo many.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Whew, at least there is ONE BEAV running!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many more months to football season????


Way toooooooooooooo many.








[/quote]

Or not nearly enough!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Whew, at least there is ONE BEAV running!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many more months to football season????


Way toooooooooooooo many.








[/quote]

Or not nearly enough!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey...until you reserve a spot then this football thread belongs to Sandi and I.























...so, which spot are you reserving? eh????


----------



## PDX_Doug

Football thread?

My apologies, I must have misread the title!








Have not had a chance to sit down and talk to Shannon about this one yet. Maybe this weekend.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Football thread?
> 
> My apologies, I must have misread the title!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not had a chance to sit down and talk to Shannon about this one yet. Maybe this weekend.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanksgiving Rally....College Football....don't they go hand-in-hand? We are 9 months away, so we might as well chat about football and great places to eat in Cannon Beach.


----------



## BlueWedge

Football ? Might as well be discussing politics or religion.









I kind of assumed the resort potluck. Anyone ever eat at Cranky Sue's or the LumberYard grill.

We did miss the Y's and PDX's last weekend.


----------



## Y-Guy

Sadly though both the Ducks & the Beavers will be idle over the Thanksgiving weekend this year because the game will be played December 3rd. However that just gives us more time for smack talking!

BW - Thanks missed camping with you guys too, Sandi is off again to Portland this afternoon - hopefully next weekend she'll stick around


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Sadly though both the Ducks & the Beavers will be idle over the Thanksgiving weekend this year because the game will be played December 3rd. However that just gives us more time for smack talking!


...and on a THURSDAY night.








What a lame decision that was. I know it is all about the $$$, but come on! College football (especially the Civil War) needs to be on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## BlueWedge

Bad human don't poke the football fans.









So does this resort have wifi or not. I have been reading conflicting things on the iNet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Bad human don't poke the football fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this resort have wifi or not. I have been reading conflicting things on the iNet.


their web site doesn't say....might need to call Leroy.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Question...

What is the beach access from this campground? It looks quite a ways away in the photo. Is it reasonable walking distance? Do you need to cross 101?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Question...
> 
> What is the beach access from this campground? It looks quite a ways away in the photo. Is it reasonable walking distance? Do you need to cross 101?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yea, you could walk it and you need to cross 101. The campsite will shuttle you if you'd like.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> The campsite will shuttle you if you'd like.


With dogs?







I'll just bring my ATV and shuttle myself how about LOL


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> The campsite will shuttle you if you'd like.


With dogs?







I'll just bring my ATV and shuttle myself how about LOL
[/quote]

Any excuse to ride that quad!

Oh, and BTW, for those of you concerned, I'm not sitting in the same room as I write this. I'm actually in Portland! Ha, the first time ever we've been in separate locations while posting on Outbackers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> The campsite will shuttle you if you'd like.


With dogs?







I'll just bring my ATV and shuttle myself how about LOL
[/quote]

...can you ride quads on Oregon beaches? That would be fun!


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...can you ride quads on Oregon beaches? That would be fun!


Around there... very doubtful. But you can at Sand Lake & the Oregon Dunes at Florence. There are some places you can drive a car/truck on the beach in that area, but not the toys.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> ...can you ride quads on Oregon beaches? That would be fun!


Around there... very doubtful. [/quote]

Bummer...


----------



## PDX_Doug

We're in!

Site 56, Friday through Sunday.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I am going to miss Gracie though.







and I know she's going to miss Dean!








P.S.S.: Jim, when I spoke to CBRVR, they have the entire loop set aside for us, so I updated your site list.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hey Doug, how about pinning this topic so I don't have to keep scrolling to the bottom of the page!?! j


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> Hey Doug, how about pinning this topic so I don't have to keep scrolling to the bottom of the page!?! j


I tell ya, you gotta know somebody around this place to get special treatment like that!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Hey Doug, how about pinning this topic so I don't have to keep scrolling to the bottom of the page!?! j


I tell ya, you gotta know somebody around this place to get special treatment like that!
[/quote]

Thought it was pinned?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> We're in!
> 
> Site 56, Friday through Sunday.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: I am going to miss Gracie though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know she's going to miss Dean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.S.: Jim, when I spoke to CBRVR, they have the entire loop set aside for us, so I updated your site list.


Sweet!!!! I knew we had the whole loop (except 53) but it appears I didn't write down the correct numbers.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thought it was pinned?


Nope but we're #1 at the top of the regular list yeah #1


----------



## jnk36jnk

Obviously, I don't know the RIGHT people!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Thought it was pinned?


Nope but we're #1 at the top of the regular list yeah #1

[/quote]

What is the "regular list"?


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is the "regular list"?


The non-pinned posts in the forum.


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> Obviously, I don't know the RIGHT people!


Dean,

That little prick[sup]*[/sup] you just felt was me pinning the thread.
Sheesh! No rest for the weary around here!

Happy Trails,
Doug

* Don't even think about going there!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Yea!!!!! We DO know the right people!!!

Thanks for pinning us Doug.


----------



## BlueWedge

Speaking of pinning. How about a tailgate party.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Yea!!!!! We DO know the right people!!!
> 
> Thanks for pinning us Doug.


We do just happen to have the owner of this forum coming...you'd think that might help.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Thank you Doug. The whole saying goes something like this, 'No rest for the weary and the wicked don't need it.' By the way, when you see the little smiley guy waving at you, the message is from Jodi, not Dean!! j PS. Nice photo Blue Wedge.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

....and Gordon just couldn't stop doing his karate chop demo all weekend long.


----------



## thunder

I've reserved space 50 for two adults, arriving Wed thru Mon.

Now try and think about turkey in Feb...

See ya soon,

Thunder


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thunder said:


> I've reserved space 50 for two adults, arriving Wed thru Mon.
> 
> Now try and think about turkey in Feb...
> 
> See ya soon,
> 
> Thunder


GREAT!!! I updated the details on the first page.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Calling Melinda..... Calling Melinda.....

You must come to Cannon Beach on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving....

What would be more fun than Thanksgiving at the beach with the Howland's.

Must.... Come..... On..... Wednesday.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Calling Melinda..... Calling Melinda.....
> 
> You must come to Cannon Beach on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving....
> 
> What would be more fun than Thanksgiving at the beach with the Howland's.
> 
> Must.... Come..... On..... Wednesday.......


You better try FB...she will never see anything here.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Calling Melinda..... Calling Melinda.....
> 
> You must come to Cannon Beach on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving....
> 
> What would be more fun than Thanksgiving at the beach with the Howland's.
> 
> Must.... Come..... On..... Wednesday.......


You better try FB...she will never see anything here.








[/quote]

Good Point!


----------



## BlueWedge

Y Guy said:


> What would be more fun than Thanksgiving at the beach with the Howland's.
> 
> Must.... Come..... On..... Wednesday.......


5 star rating from us


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> What would be more fun than Thanksgiving at the beach with the Howland's.
> 
> Must.... Come..... On..... Wednesday.......


5 star rating from us
[/quote]

I have a long time to talk her into cancelling Thanksgiving with our families again this year. Give me time..it is a slooooow process.


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....and Gordon just couldn't stop doing his karate chop demo all weekend long.


...it's all those hours of watching the boys and me at TaeKwonDo......you should see what he did to Dean's tailgate


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Space #55

25th-29th


----------



## Crismon4

......YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ......YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pray for no snow...


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Space #55
> 
> 25th-29th


You do realize this is in November.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> Space #55
> 
> 25th-29th


You do realize this is in November.








[/quote]

of course, that's why I said PRAY for no snow







. If it snows, we won't go, Rick has no desire to pull trailer in the snow, can't say I blame him.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Talk to me Doxie, about driving in the snow. When we went over to Cape D this last trip I was sitting on the floor with my eyes screwed shut, praying like mad for the 40 minutes it took us to get over the hill!! Dean said it was a piece of cake. Right! j PS. Glad you are slated to come on down. I will pray for no snow.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Talk to me Doxie, about driving in the snow. When we went over to Cape D this last trip I was sitting on the floor with my eyes screwed shut, praying like mad for the 40 minutes it took us to get over the hill!! Dean said it was a piece of cake. Right! j PS. Glad you are slated to come on down. I will pray for no snow.


LOL! driving in the snow,no problem, we were born and raised in it. Pulling the Outback isn't important enough to risk hurting it, us, or other people







. Now I will be wondering for the next few months if we are going to get to go! If we do, it'll be the latest in the year I have ever camped


----------



## Y-Guy

Snow Schmoe!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Snow Schmoe!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

......







........


----------



## Oregon_Camper

...another


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...another


Getting antsy are you Jim???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> ...another


Getting antsy are you Jim???
[/quote]

Somewhat...









BTW...I think I'm closer to getting our family Thanksgiving moved to the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving. This means....yup....we might be heading over Wed night. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> This means....yup....we might be heading over Wed night.


Sweet!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BTW...I think I'm closer to getting our family Thanksgiving move to the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving. This means....yup....we might be heading over Wed night. Cross your fingers.








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Bumping to the top....as the April 18th cut of date to make reservations is getting closer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bumping to the top....as the April 18th cut of date to make reservations is getting closer.


another bump...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Clock is ticking.....only 12 more days to make your reservation. (in the dedicated loop)


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim, might want to post in the Spring and Fall rally threads too. By my counts we haven't heard from Timber (Lynn & Mark), Larry the Outback (Ellen & Ed), Walkerman (Steve & Leslie) or Allthegoodnamesaretaken. I noticed that LA Plouff posted in the past thread too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Jim, might want to post in the Spring and Fall rally threads too. By my counts we haven't heard from Timber (Lynn & Mark), Larry the Outback (Ellen & Ed), Walkerman (Steve & Leslie) or Allthegoodnamesaretaken. I noticed that LA Plouff posted in the past thread too.


Will do!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I will PM those guys as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We were able to adjust our family schedule, so the OC Crew will now be arriving on Wednesday the 25th.

Guess we need to plan Thanksgiving dinner now as well. Seems like most everyone is coming in before Thanksgiving and not after.


----------



## Y-Guy

Sweet deal Jim! We've done meal with Blue Wedge the past few years, so we can do it as a group if we want. We have two 10x10 popup awnings too and I think I have 3 sidewalls if we need.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Sweet deal Jim! We've done meal with Blue Wedge the past few years, so we can do it as a group if we want. We have two 10x10 popup awnings too and I think I have 3 sidewalls if we need.


I have one of those tents as well, but we can just ask the campground for their group room. They offered it to me for Friday at no cost, so I would expect they would do it for us on Thursday too.


----------



## Y-Guy

Might be time to bring along the turkey fryer this year


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Might be time to bring along the turkey fryer this year


I've never had turkey from a fryer but I've heard great things.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Can't Wait!!!! Glad you can come on Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

OK - we're all set with site #42 booked. We will arrive post-Thanksgiving (Friday afternoon the 27th) and leave on Sunday. 
Looking forward to it!

Jonathan


----------



## Y-Guy

Jonathan, glad to have you coming! Noticed you have a Golden, ours Golden Box of Rocks will be there too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

4H1DinaOB said:


> OK - we're all set with site #42 booked. We will arrive post-Thanksgiving (Friday afternoon the 27th) and leave on Sunday.
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Jonathan


Great! I will update the main page.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

One week left to sign up in the blocked sites.

April 18th is the cut off date.


----------



## walkerman

Oregon_Camper said:


> One week left to sign up in the blocked sites.
> 
> April 18th is the cut off date.


We are in. Be there Friday (maybe Thursday?) Site #44. Looking forward to it, had a great time last year! We'll be @ the fall rally in Champoeg also. We try to get that puppy out once a month if we can.


----------



## walkerman

Oregon_Camper said:


> One week left to sign up in the blocked sites.
> 
> April 18th is the cut off date.


We are in. Be there Friday (maybe Thursday?) Site #44. Looking forward to it, had a great time last year! We'll be @ the fall rally in Champoeg also. We try to get that puppy out once a month if we can.


----------



## Y-Guy

walkerman said:


> We are in.


Great, glad you are coming!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

walkerman said:


> We are in. Be there Friday (maybe Thursday?) Site #44. Looking forward to it, had a great time last year! We'll be @ the fall rally in Champoeg also. We try to get that puppy out once a month if we can.


Great...I will update the main page!!


----------



## timber

We've made a reservation for site #57 and should arrive on Friday the 27th. Lynn and I... probably some pugs too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

timber said:


> We've made a reservation for site #57 and should arrive on Friday the 27th. Lynn and I... probably some pugs too!


Glad to hear it!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Hey we're starting to fill up, no more mini-rally for this Rally!

Pugs... what happened to Killer the Chihuahua with attitude?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Hey we're starting to fill up, no more mini-rally for this Rally!
> 
> Pugs... what happened to Killer the Chihuahua with attitude?


No kidding...for a Thanksgiving Rally, we are really having a great Outbacker showing.


----------



## timber

Y-Guy said:


> Hey we're starting to fill up, no more mini-rally for this Rally!
> 
> Pugs... what happened to Killer the Chihuahua with attitude?


Oh! She'll be the one herding all the pugs!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

3 days left to get a site in our group area....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Tomorrow is the last day to get in on the group site...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Today is the last day to get in on the group site....


----------



## Y-Guy

I think we have a full house, though maybe some folks from the Spring Rally will decide to come... its still a long way away. Do you know their refund policy, wonder if we should have booked a couple sites to "hold'. Oh well, we're going. Life is good.


----------



## Oregon_Camper




----------



## Oregon_Camper

Bump...


----------



## greenfamily

Jim,
We are in space # 53 during the rally.Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper

greenfamily said:


> Jim,
> We are in space # 53 during the rally.Thanks


Really? That is the one site in the entire loop that they said was not available.

Please confirm site 53.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, it looks like we will be arriving the day after TG this year, as in the past. Family obligations for the holiday. DD Katie will be with us, she says it is now a tradition. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, it looks like we will be arriving the day after TG this year, as in the past. Family obligations for the holiday. DD Katie will be with us, she says it is now a tradition. j


GRRRRRREAT News!!!









Did you get a site yet?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well yes, but I cannot remember the number. I think you have it in the list. It might be 47. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Well yes, but I cannot remember the number. I think you have it in the list. It might be 47. j


Oh, I see now. You were simply updating us with the date, not the fact you are coming.

BTW...you are in site 49.


----------



## The Stephensons

Guess it's not too late to sign up! I just called and was able to reserve site #48 - we're arriving Thurs 11/26 for 3 nights. Is there a potluck and/or dinner reservations planned? Looking forward to it - first time we won't be spending Thanksgiving with the rest of Mike's family (hope we're not in trouble!).
Cindy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The Stephensons said:


> Guess it's not too late to sign up! I just called and was able to reserve site #48 - we're arriving Thurs 11/26 for 3 nights. Is there a potluck and/or dinner reservations planned? Looking forward to it - first time we won't be spending Thanksgiving with the rest of Mike's family (hope we're not in trouble!).
> Cindy


Great News!!!

Yes, there will be a pot luck one night and dinner out the next. We just don't have that much planning out as to real details yet.


----------



## walkerman

Looks like we will arrive Thursday afternoon instead of Friday! Yeah, 1 extra day!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

walkerman said:


> Looks like we will arrive Thursday afternoon instead of Friday! Yeah, 1 extra day!


Great!! For still being so far out in the future I think we have a nice number of Outbackers coming.


----------



## mv945

Still need to do some checking, but for now, I have reserved site 52 for Fri - Sun.


----------



## jnk36jnk

mv945 said:


> Still need to do some checking, but for now, I have reserved site 52 for Fri - Sun.


_*Fantastic*,_ this is becoming the place to be for NW outbackers at thanksgiving


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Still need to do some checking, but for now, I have reserved site 52 for Fri - Sun.










But I can't tell Tay cuz she won't be with us


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> Still need to do some checking, but for now, I have reserved site 52 for Fri - Sun.


I have added to you to the master list.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Bumping this back to life....

We talked about how to do the dinners during the Thanksgiving Rally, this weekend at the Champoeg Rally, and here is how it is going to work

Wed Night - Who ever arrives, we might go out to dinner as a group.

Thanksgiving - Outbackers having a Thanksgiving dinner. Crismons and Matthew can bring a turkey deep fryer

Friday - Left over Potluck in the campgrounds facility

Sat - The campground is hosting a Turkey dinner for everyone. We will attend this dinner. Each family needs to bring a side dish.

If you are coming to this Rally, please check that I have you on the master list on page 1 of this post. If your name is not there, just let me know which site you have and the dates you plan on being there.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bumping this back to life....
> 
> We talked about how to do the dinners during the Thanksgiving Rally, this weekend at the Champoeg Rally, and here is how it is going to work
> 
> Wed Night - Who ever arrives, we might go out to dinner as a group.
> 
> Thanksgiving - Outbackers having a Thanksgiving dinner. Crismons and Matthew can bring a turkey deep fryer
> 
> Friday - Left over Potluck in the campgrounds facility
> 
> Sat - The campground is hosting a Turkey dinner for everyone. We will attend this dinner. Each family needs to bring a side dish.
> 
> If you are coming to this Rally, please check that I have you on the master list on page 1 of this post. If your name is not there, just let me know which site you have and the dates you plan on being there.


Yea!!!!! Can't wait for this rally. We will be there!!!!! I can taste all the turkey now!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bumping this back to life....
> 
> We talked about how to do the dinners during the Thanksgiving Rally, this weekend at the Champoeg Rally, and here is how it is going to work
> 
> Wed Night - Who ever arrives, we might go out to dinner as a group.
> 
> Thanksgiving - Outbackers having a Thanksgiving dinner. Crismons and Matthew can bring a turkey deep fryer
> 
> Friday - Left over Potluck in the campgrounds facility
> 
> Sat - The campground is hosting a Turkey dinner for everyone. We will attend this dinner. Each family needs to bring a side dish.
> 
> If you are coming to this Rally, please check that I have you on the master list on page 1 of this post. If your name is not there, just let me know which site you have and the dates you plan on being there.


Yea!!!!! Can't wait for this rally. We will be there!!!!! I can taste all the turkey now!! We'll leave here by noon on Wednesday and arrive around 6:00 or so, depending on what we do for dinner.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Yea!!!!! Can't wait for this rally. We will be there!!!!! I can taste all the turkey now!! We'll leave here by noon on Wednesday and arrive around 6:00 or so, depending on what we do for dinner.


Maybe we'll catch you guys on the fly and start a convoy....


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yea!!!!! Can't wait for this rally. We will be there!!!!! I can taste all the turkey now!! We'll leave here by noon on Wednesday and arrive around 6:00 or so, depending on what we do for dinner.


Maybe we'll catch you guys on the fly and start a convoy....








[/quote]

That would be fun. What time are you heading out?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Yea!!!!! Can't wait for this rally. We will be there!!!!! I can taste all the turkey now!! We'll leave here by noon on Wednesday and arrive around 6:00 or so, depending on what we do for dinner.


Maybe we'll catch you guys on the fly and start a convoy....








[/quote]

That would be fun. What time are you heading out?
[/quote]

Just as soon a Trevor gets home from school...normally about 3:50pm.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yea!!!!! Can't wait for this rally. We will be there!!!!! I can taste all the turkey now!! We'll leave here by noon on Wednesday and arrive around 6:00 or so, depending on what we do for dinner.


Maybe we'll catch you guys on the fly and start a convoy....








[/quote]

That would be fun. What time are you heading out?
[/quote]

Just as soon a Trevor gets home from school...normally about 3:50pm.
[/quote]

That's about the right time. Find a good place for us to meet.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Jim, is it too early for me to tell you I am moving over to the Crismon's site, they are taking Blue Wedge's, he is going to Y-Guy's and they have your's. And I think Thunder and Timber are switching also.








Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

Y Guy said:


> That's about the right time. Find a good place for us to meet.


Last year we stopped off at that McMennimens.... that was good


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> Jim, is it too early for me to tell you I am moving over to the Crismon's site, they are taking Blue Wedge's, he is going to Y-Guy's and they have your's. And I think Thunder and Timber are switching also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


Are you sure ? I thought Y-Guys was switching with timber or was that thunder ? Better yet when the music stops everyone get in a site.







The single most important question is who will be in site 33 ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Jim, is it too early for me to tell you I am moving over to the Crismon's site, they are taking Blue Wedge's, he is going to Y-Guy's and they have your's. And I think Thunder and Timber are switching also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


Are you sure ? I thought Y-Guys was switching with timber or was that thunder ? Better yet when the music stops everyone get in a site.







The single most important question is who will be in site 33 ?
[/quote]

Switching Trailers and Families-right? Spouses too? Kids? Dogs?







I am not part of the switch but dibs on Zule, Bonnie,Mara,Colt,Gunner- I am SURE Cricket won't mind


----------



## The Stephensons

BlueWedge said:


> Jim, is it too early for me to tell you I am moving over to the Crismon's site, they are taking Blue Wedge's, he is going to Y-Guy's and they have your's. And I think Thunder and Timber are switching also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


Are you sure ? I thought Y-Guys was switching with timber or was that thunder ? Better yet when the music stops everyone get in a site.







The single most important question is who will be in site 33 ?
[/quote]

Site 33? That would be me! Wait, no, that was the last rally. 
For this one I'm staying put in site #48.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ok...everyone find a spot. I just want a spot that is paid for..









Oh...I will be fireplace ready by then, so Outbacker's are welcome to come over for another tour.


----------



## Oregon_Camper




----------



## The Stephensons

Hey everyone ... 
Looks like we won't be able to make it to this rally after all. Before I call and cancel, I thought I'd see if anyone was interested in our site #48. It's on the shorter side, but overflow parking is right across from the site, and it's fairly close to the indoor pool and children's play area.

We have the opportunity to spend a week in Whistler - opening weekend of ski season and Whistler Film Fesitival will be going on (not to mention just a few months before the Olympics) - so we couldn't pass up the opportunity.

Thanks! Will miss seeing everyone and hope y'all have a wonderful Thanksgiving in beautiful Cannon Beach!

Cindy

*EDIT 10/27 - CANCELLED our reservation (site #48) - so that spot is now available. *


----------



## Matthew

We will be there! We now have site 56 (PDX_Doug's site) and will be there Fri-Sun. Anxious to see everyone...We'll be 2 Adults, 1 Child


----------



## jnk36jnk

Only 24 days till i get to eat three Thanksgiving diners in a row, at home with family members, then to the beach for the Outbackers"left over" potluck on Friday, then Saturday's campground wide potluck. Wonder if it's too late to start a diet, to loose the 5 pounds I'm sure to put on in those three days.

Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Only 24 days till i get to eat three Thanksgiving diners in a row, at home with family members, then to the beach for the Outbackers"left over" potluck on Friday, then Saturday's campground wide potluck. Wonder if it's too late to start a diet, to loose the 5 pounds I'm sure to put on in those three days.
> 
> Dean


Haha! we will eat here on the 22nd, there on Thanksgiving and again on Friday and again on Saturday? Yikes! Do me a favor and lose 5 for me too!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Two and a half weeks until Thanksgiving. Who all is planning on being there for Thanksgiving Dinner? In the past it's just been us and Bluewedges but it looks like a bigger crowd coming in on Wednesday. Do we want to do Thanksgiving together? (I hope we do). Who wants to bring what? I think there was some discussion on turkey fryers, etc. I'm used to cooking just about all of it so we can bring whatever. What do you all that will be there want to do?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I will insert a section on the 1st page, listing everyone that want to do Thanksgiving dinner at the Rally.

..starting with

Y-Guy - 2 Adults - 2 Tanagers

We were going to do Thanksgiving at the campground, but my DW's parents have arranged to stay at a house they are close to buying at Cannon Beach. Seeing how we blew them off last year at Thanksgiving, were going to have Thanksgiving at their (soon to be) Cannon Beach home.

We're still in for the Pot Luck and hanging out with Outbackers. (and talk'n Smack about College Football of course!!)


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Thanks Jim!


No problem....


----------



## Oregon_Camper




----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Well, it looks like all the other early birds have plans for Thanksgiving (or are just really busy right now)so we'll make our own plans.

Is it time yet???? Two weeks and counting.


----------



## jnk36jnk

*Two Weeks*


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're heading over on Wednesday, so it is officially under two weeks. Yippee!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're heading over on Wednesday, so it is officially under two weeks. Yippee!!!


Ok, it's under two weeks for us too but typing 2 weeks was easier than 13 days - or almost 12 days!


----------



## greenfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're heading over on Wednesday, so it is officially under two weeks. Yippee!!!


Hi Jim,

Don't know who to give the info to so sense you are Mr.Camper I will tell you. We are also coming on Wendsday and leaving for home on Saturday.Pass that on please. Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper

greenfamily said:


> We're heading over on Wednesday, so it is officially under two weeks. Yippee!!!


Hi Jim,

Don't know who to give the info to so sense you are Mr.Camper I will tell you. We are also coming on Wendsday and leaving for home on Saturday.Pass that on please. Thanks
[/quote]

I updated the first post with this info...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

We are arriving on Wednesday as well and would be interested in taking part in a Turkey Day Food Fest-I will be bringing smoked Turkey.


----------



## OregonCampin

Just a reminder - if any of you decide you want a road trip, we will be at Driftwood campground (south of Florence) for the weekend. Smoked Prime Rib is on the menu Thanksgiving and some Dune Riding over the weekend. Looks like it is about an hour and a half drive.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OregonCampin said:


> Just a reminder - if any of you decide you want a road trip, we will be at Driftwood campground (south of Florence) for the weekend. Smoked Prime Rib is on the menu Thanksgiving and some Dune Riding over the weekend. Looks like it is about an hour and a half drive.


...it's only about an 1.5hr drive NORTH to Cannon Beach too. Get my drift?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are arriving on Wednesday as well and would be interested in taking part in a Turkey Day Food Fest-I will be bringing smoked Turkey.


I updated post #1, but I wasn't sure if your daughter/granddaughter are coming..??


----------



## mv945

Tough decision, but we are going to have to cancel. Unfortunately Thanksgiving weekend is just not going to be a good time for us to be away, for multiple reasons. We hope to see you all soon though, hopefully at Toppenish in Spring!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> Tough decision, but we are going to have to cancel. Unfortunately Thanksgiving weekend is just not going to be a good time for us to be away, for multiple reasons. We hope to see you all soon though, hopefully at Toppenish in Spring!


Bummer..









Would it change your mind if I promise not to steal your site this time?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just a reminder - if any of you decide you want a road trip, we will be at Driftwood campground (south of Florence) for the weekend. Smoked Prime Rib is on the menu Thanksgiving and some Dune Riding over the weekend. Looks like it is about an hour and a half drive.


...it's only about an 1.5hr drive NORTH to Cannon Beach too. Get my drift?








[/quote]

so, Prime Rib at OC's on Turkey Day for everyone! Cool! Medium Rare Please!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Tough decision, but we are going to have to cancel. Unfortunately Thanksgiving weekend is just not going to be a good time for us to be away, for multiple reasons. We hope to see you all soon though, hopefully at Toppenish in Spring!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tough decision, but we are going to have to cancel. Unfortunately Thanksgiving weekend is just not going to be a good time for us to be away, for multiple reasons. We hope to see you all soon though, hopefully at Toppenish in Spring!


Bummer..









Would it change your mind if I promise not to steal your site this time?








[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are arriving on Wednesday as well and would be interested in taking part in a Turkey Day Food Fest-I will be bringing smoked Turkey.


I updated post #1, but I wasn't sure if your daughter/granddaughter are coming..??
[/quote]

Just the old guy , myself, and the killer dogs


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are arriving on Wednesday as well and would be interested in taking part in a Turkey Day Food Fest-I will be bringing smoked Turkey.


I updated post #1, but I wasn't sure if your daughter/granddaughter are coming..??
[/quote]

Just the old guy , myself, and the killer dogs









[/quote]

Woof...woof.


----------



## mv945

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tough decision, but we are going to have to cancel. Unfortunately Thanksgiving weekend is just not going to be a good time for us to be away, for multiple reasons. We hope to see you all soon though, hopefully at Toppenish in Spring!


Bummer..









Would it change your mind if I promise not to steal your site this time?








[/quote]

Haha! No worries. Next time I'll just conveniently forget to pay and let the campground police hunt you down...















I was looking forward to seeing the fireplace!


----------



## mv945

Oregon_Camper said:


> Woof...woof.


Wha? Is that you rooting for


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> Woof...woof.


Wha? Is that you rooting for

[/quote]

Even IF I rooted for them, it wouldn't help. The Dawgs are going down hard tomorrow....thinking like 30 point spread.

GO BEAVS!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Woof...woof.


Wha? Is that you rooting for









[/quote]
now THAT was funny!


----------



## Y-Guy

Oh Gawd I think I'm blind now. What was that horrible letter on my monitor.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Oh Gawd I think I'm blind now. What was that horrible letter on my monitor.


anyone know how to get puke out of a keyboard?


----------



## jnk36jnk




----------



## Y-Guy




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh Gawd I think I'm blind now. What was that horrible letter on my monitor.


anyone know how to get puke out of a keyboard?
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


>


Funny! More, More!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


Funny! More, More!
[/quote]

Ah the football smack talk has begun!!!

We also will be doing a turkey thanksgiving as well as potatoes, gravy, stuffing, sweet potato casserole, strawberry pretzel salad, etc, etc. Those are our must haves. If anyone wants to join us, the more the merrier.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

If anyone is interested in a Camp Chef SL-30L cooker WITH the beer can cooker, I have it all, brand new. Bought it 2 years ago and haven't used it and won't be using it. Would be happy to sell to someone and bring it to the Rally.
Just the SL-301 $100 With the Roaster $125. They are taking up space in storage room







and when you don't have a garage, storage space is priceless!

Camp Chef SL-30L

Keg Roaster Video


----------



## Y-Guy

Doxie are you trying to divert attention from that smackdown the Beavs put on the Huskies?







The lone hope the Huskies have now is being able to beat the Cougs... and at this point who knows.

Thanks for the offer, already have a similar setup, also sitting in my garage most of the time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Doxie are you trying to divert attention from that smackdown the Beavs put on the Huskies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lone hope the Huskies have now is being able to beat the Cougs... and at this point who knows.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, already have a similar setup, also sitting in my garage most of the time.


Oh yea!! What a great day of football

OSU takes the Dawgs to the woodshed for a big ole' can of whoop ass.

Stanford kicks USC out of a BCS bid and remove all chance of them winning the PAC-10 race

Arizona falls to Cal

UofO walks over ASU

Steve...we are going to have a GREAT game come Dec 3rd. It will be for the Pac 10 Championship. (granted you don't fall to Zona' next weekend) We have the Coug's so our starter are going to stay in Corvallis and watch the game from there.

Steve...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Doxie are you trying to divert attention from that smackdown the Beavs put on the Huskies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lone hope the Huskies have now is being able to beat the Cougs... and at this point who knows.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, already have a similar setup, also sitting in my garage most of the time.


Well Since I can't talk Football, I had to have something to talk about!








If no one is interested, I am going to put it on Craigslist








( since my daughter is WSU Alumni-I should root for a certain team)


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim - I agree, like last year comes down to the wire and the games count big time. Going to be a great game, sucks that is on a Thursday night though. AZ will be a good game, not going to be easy like the Cougs will be - but with College Game Day coming there will be some great exposure for the Ducks too... just hope they are up for it.

Doxie - Unless you are dying to rid yourself of it you might want to wait till spring to list it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Jim - I agree, like last year comes down to the wire and the games count big time. Going to be a great game, sucks that is on a Thursday night though. AZ will be a good game, not going to be easy like the Cougs will be - but with College Game Day coming there will be some great exposure for the Ducks too... just hope they are up for it.
> 
> Doxie - Unless you are dying to rid yourself of it you might want to wait till spring to list it.


I thought someone might be interested in cooking a Turkey on it. I can list it on Craigslist and if it doesn't sell, I'll wait til spring to try again.

I AM watching ( sorta) the Seahawks and Cardinals right now!


----------



## Y-Guy

Watching the Seahawks play football is sort of like beating your head with a frying pan, you really wonder why you did it.


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> Oh Gawd I think I'm blind now. What was that horrible letter on my monitor.


Isn't that letter on your RV ?

We will be there Wednesday and would love to join you guys for Thanksgiving. What do you want us to bring. Any requests ? Pie - Stuffing ? Bambi ? Turkey ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Oh Gawd I think I'm blind now. What was that horrible letter on my monitor.


Isn't that letter on your RV ?

We will be there Wednesday and would love to join you guys for Thanksgiving. What do you want us to bring. Any requests ? Pie - Stuffing ? Bambi ? Turkey ?
[/quote]
I will be bringing smoked turkey to the table and cranberry sauce ( a MUST for me







) and how about some pies? Need some Turkey gravy? How about since Mrs. Y-guy made the generous offer of joining them, maybe she'd like to tell us what to bring? Sandy?


----------



## BlueWedge

Will wait for Y-Guys Wife to respond. We can bring anything from Turkey to pie.


----------



## BlueWedge

We do have a spiral ham we could bring along with whatever else is needed.


----------



## OregonCampin

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so, Prime Rib at OC's on Turkey Day for everyone! Cool! Medium Rare Please!


Doxie called me "OC" - now that is worth a dancing banana!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OregonCampin said:


> so, Prime Rib at OC's on Turkey Day for everyone! Cool! Medium Rare Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif[/img]


Doxie called me "OC" - now that is worth a dancing banana!








[/quote]

You can come to my site for all the Prime Rib you can eat. Granted you'll need to bring your own Prime Rib, as I will be with my DW's parents for T-Day.

....she was referrring to me....I AM "OC"


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> Will wait for Y-Guys Wife to respond. We can bring anything from Turkey to pie.


Ah, decisions, decisions. I'm thinking if someone can bring pies, veggies (green beans are always good), rolls, Cranberry sauce, maybe some additional gravy, (I'm lazy, I use store bought) we can bring a turkey, (Tawyna can also bring the smoked turkey - you can never have too much turkey), David, if you want to throw in some ham, that's good too, we'll also fix a plethora of mashed potatoes (see comment on turkey, you can never have too much potatoes), sweet potato casserole (very good if I do say so myself), strawberry pretzel salad, gravy and stuffing. If you want to bring anything else, that's great too. One can never have too much food and we'll have plenty of opportunities to polish it off over the weekend.

How does that sound?


----------



## Y-Guy

Being that is the Oregon Coast I'm also going to bring our 2 awnings with a few side walls in case its nasty out. I've also got a propane furnace for a tank I'll bring and our LP campfire (unlike Jim we don't have an electric one







... yet). Of course the motorhome is open too.


----------



## BlueWedge

OK We will bring the ham, pumpkin pie and green bean casserole.

Just checked and we have Turkey gravy so we will bring that also.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ok! I've got smoked turkey, I'll bring dinner rolls, cranberry sauce (2 cans, one for me and 1 to share







). I don't think Rick's Turkey dinner will be complete without his fruit salad so I'll make that as well. Sounds like we are ready to gain weight.

I called the resort yesterday to make sure my reservation was still there (you never know!) and never having been on the Oregon coast this time of year, I asked the guy what people do. He said "stay indoors". Huh? he said it so rainy and cold mostly people stay indoors. Hmmm. I asked if we are even able to make a fire, he said if it quits raining enough. Hmmm.

When I read Sandy's post about awnings and source of heat...she made my day!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm sitting here in Toronto Canada, and you guys and all your talk if food is making me HUNGRY!!!

Weather is a wild card, but I know you can always use the facilities at the campground. They have a nice area for a group. We were there last year on Thanksgiving and the weather was cooler, but no problem having a campfire.


----------



## Y-Guy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> When I read Sandy's post about awnings and source of heat...she made my day!


Humm LOL don't forget to bring your reading glasses too


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> When I read Sandy's post about awnings and source of heat...she made my day!


Humm LOL don't forget to bring your reading glasses too








[/quote]

Tri-Focals on my face...I'm ready


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> When I read Sandy's post about awnings and source of heat...she made my day!


Humm LOL don't forget to bring your reading glasses too








[/quote]

Tri-Focals on my face...I'm ready
[/quote]

Psssssssst.....it was Steve..not Sandy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> When I read Sandy's post about awnings and source of heat...she made my day!


Humm LOL don't forget to bring your reading glasses too








[/quote]

Tri-Focals on my face...I'm ready
[/quote]

Psssssssst.....it was Steve..not Sandy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









[/quote]
Married people are one in the same.So there.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> When I read Sandy's post about awnings and source of heat...she made my day!


Humm LOL don't forget to bring your reading glasses too








[/quote]

Tri-Focals on my face...I'm ready
[/quote]

Psssssssst.....it was Steve..not Sandy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









[/quote]
Married people are one in the same.So there.
[/quote]

In DDT's defence, it does just show the first part of my name - Y'Guy in the quote section.

My, we are going to have quite a feast!! All this talk about food is making me hungry for Thanksgiving. Good thing tomorrow is the 1st grade feast and Thursday is Turkey Gravy day at school. I will never get tired of Thanksgiving dinner. One week (almost) until we leave!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hey, just remember it's supposed to be left overs on Friday, so leave some for those of us that can't get there until Friday!!

Dean


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Hey, just remember it's supposed to be left overs on Friday, so leave some for those of us that can't get there until Friday!!
> 
> Dean


I so think we'll have some leftovers. If not, you'll have to roll us out of the RV's on Friday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[
In DDT's defence, it does just show the first part of my name - Y'Guy in the quote section.

[/quote]

yeah! SO THERE!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I so think we'll have some leftovers. If not, you'll have to roll us out of the RV's on Friday.
[/quote]

please use my bed slide door to get us out, it is wider than the bedroom side door. Thank you in advance. Oh, bring a crow bar, you're gonna need it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Just checked out forecast and next Friday is looking good! leading up to Friday? well, not so good.Wind, Rain and more rain. On the Oregon Coast? Haha! Cannon Beach rain to date is 10", here in Kennewick, it's .08 inches. Maybe my Outback DOES leak and hasn't been put to the test!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Made it from Tortonto to Atlanta....now back in the Atlanta airport and I'm off to Orlando...

Will next week just GET here already...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Made it from Tortonto to Atlanta....now back in the Atlanta airport and I'm off to Orlando...
> 
> Will next week just GET here already...


Wow, talk about temperature swings from TORTONTO







to Orlando!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Made it from Tortonto to Atlanta....now back in the Atlanta airport and I'm off to Orlando...
> 
> Will next week just GET here already...


Wow, talk about temperature swings from TORTONTO







to Orlando!
[/quote]

Yep....from 40 in Toronto to 85 here in Orlando.


----------



## walkerman

Hi everybody! I am sorry to say that Leslie and I are not going to be able to make it to the Thanksgiving rally. We just sold our home and are in-between. We were in space 44. I called to let the campground know. We were really looking forward to seeing all of you, hope you all have a good time! Steve


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Will you all stop talking turkey?!?!And potatoes, pretzel salad,HEY!!! No cheesecake?!!? My belly's growling and some of us are trying to lose a few pounds so we can still be the same weight AFTER Thanksgiving!


----------



## BlueWedge

walkerman said:


> Hi everybody! I am sorry to say that Leslie and I are not going to be able to make it to the Thanksgiving rally. We just sold our home and are in-between. We were in space 44. I called to let the campground know. We were really looking forward to seeing all of you, hope you all have a good time! Steve


Glad you guys were able to get your house sold. Sad to hear you won't be able to make it to TG. Hopefully we will see you at the spring rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Hi everybody! I am sorry to say that Leslie and I are not going to be able to make it to the Thanksgiving rally. We just sold our home and are in-between. We were in space 44. I called to let the campground know. We were really looking forward to seeing all of you, hope you all have a good time! Steve


Glad you guys were able to get your house sold. Sad to hear you won't be able to make it to TG. Hopefully we will see you at the spring rally.
[/quote]

No reason to wait until Spring...remember, we have a Presidents Day Rally in Feb.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

One should not go shopping for Thanksgiving dinner prior to breakfast and while craving turkey, potatoes and the whole nine yards. I think we are going to have a ton of food!!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we are headed to my daughters right now for meal #1 ! (early Thanksgiving) Smoked turkey , here we come!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Fireplace install is underway.....

I'm about 50% done. Going to be very warm and cozy in there over Thanksgiving.


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Fireplace install is underway.....
> 
> I'm about 50% done. Going to be very warm and cozy in there over Thanksgiving.


Will bring you some crackling logs to warm that baby up.


----------



## BlueWedge

Ok couldn't stand it anymore.

We have left and are posting from a remote location.

Rally Rally Rally


----------



## Y-Guy

Remote undisclosed location with the Outback bunker in tow?

I'm jealous wish we were heading out today. See you on Wednesday.

Talk about coincidences, I'm talking with a woman from the City of Kennewick and she mentions she's going to Cannon Beach, I ask where they are staying and she says, they are in an RV... Cool, then tells me they are staying at CBR too. Cue the Twilight Zone Music. I want to say she said they were in site 52.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I wish we were on the way, but some of have jobs and family coming for T-day. Oh yea, I have to install a over the counter micro wave oven tomorrow night after work. The old one (if 12 years is old for a micro wave) died last week. Do you know how hard it is to find a bisque (thats a color for the male readers) micro wave to match the rest of the appliances? No one and I mean no one in the Portland area had one in stock. Black and stainless they had, nothing else. As I wasn't up to replacing the stove, the reefer, and the dishwasher, we had to order one. Good old Sears came thru. Ordered Saturday, and in their local warehouse today (Monday). The earliest any one else would commit too was the first week in December, not an option for us. So after work, drove to Sears Airport Way warehouse, loaded up and back home, an hour and 45 minute round trip.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Fireplace install is now 90% done....looking GREAT.

Need to get the mantle and outside framing done tomorrow and I'll be 100% done.


----------



## BlueWedge

We are on a mission doing rally recon.







Checking road conditions.









The roads are clear so far. Wind and rain have stopped. You should bring a jacket.


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> bisque (thats a color for the male readers)


Dean thanks for that bit of information, I was thinking Bar-B-Que Bisquetts LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Ok couldn't stand it anymore.
> 
> We have left and are posting from a remote location.
> 
> Rally Rally Rally


Hey! not fair!!!!!!!! See you Wednesday sometime! Outback is almost ready! The back seat of the pickup has been transformed to big dog bed and now Cricket "knows"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Remote undisclosed location with the Outback bunker in tow?
> 
> I'm jealous wish we were heading out today. See you on Wednesday.
> 
> Talk about coincidences, I'm talking with a woman from the City of Kennewick and she mentions she's going to Cannon Beach, I ask where they are staying and she says, they are in an RV... Cool, then tells me they are staying at CBR too. Cue the Twilight Zone Music. I want to say she said they were in site 52.


Very cool!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Fireplace install is now 90% done....looking GREAT.
> 
> Need to get the mantle and outside framing done tomorrow and I'll be 100% done.


----------



## mv945

Y-Guy said:


> I want to say she said they were in site 52.










I think that was our site. I am so bummed we can't make it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rick is hitching up trailer, it's mostly loaded and ready. Will try to pull out at 8:00, well, I said 8:00, which will become 9:00 . Then after getting coffee and muffins, it'll be 9:30








Don't know who is more excited, us or the







.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Fireplace mod is DONE (just waiting for the last bit of glue to dry and I will remove the clamps and hopefully get a few pictures up for everyone.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

on the road in 15 minutes! Cannon Beach Food Fest, here we come!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Jim.....


...just wanted to hold you in suspense until we arrive today. Wait..today? Heck yea!! TODAY!!!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

I think people will need video to satisfy them at this point. OC

We will be heading out soon and racing DDLT to the beach ! Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...just wanted to hold you in suspense until we arrive today. Wait..today? Heck yea!! TODAY!!!!!


Today? I thought you were ditching us for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> ...just wanted to hold you in suspense until we arrive today. Wait..today? Heck yea!! TODAY!!!!!


Today? I thought you were ditching us for Thanksgiving?
[/quote]

We are going to dinner with Melinda's parents, but we are still on track to arrive today.	Realistically, we will be pulling out around 4:45pm today, so we we should arrive around 6:30pm (giving some extra time for hectic traffic)


----------



## BlueWedge

Thunder and Bluewedge have landed at Cannon Beach !









DDLT is now here .

Nice place and the sun is out !!!


----------



## BlueWedge

I saw the fireplace ! Looks really nice.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, well Katie is here but we have tomorrow to get past. Dean had a hell of a day today and I think we would be leaving tomorrow if it weren't for family coming in for dinner. See you guys on Friday, around noon. j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

All settled in. Forgot the correct cables for the Wii. Oops. Oh well.

Enjoying the warmth and looking forward to a great weekend. Hurry and get here y'all.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sweet....

Got the FREE WiFi working and the fireplace is really heating up the trailer. I think I'll crank it down to low and leave it on overnight. Nice to wake up to a warm trailer without burning my propane.

Pictures coming soon.....really.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Great weather all the way here and Bluewedge and Thunder were all settled in. Got set up, Rick was cranky when there was no water pressure at kitchen sink but everywhere else. Hmm..does it REALLY help to have a little fit? Men! After checking this and that and that and this, it ended up being the itty bitty filter in the sink faucet was clogged.







We were soon off to dinner with Thunder at the Fireside Restaurant and sat by the fireplace. Got back, saw that OC was here and setting up. We were beat ( Rick has been working nights and he is always sleep deprived), so we stayed in. The clock in the kitchen said 8:00 and we laughed when we realized it was only 7:00! Haha! Sorry, OC, didn't mean to be rude and not say hi, but the warmth of the Outback was inviting!I see Y-Guys motorhome and another Outback arrived.

It has been raining since some time in the night, and I do mean raining! I had to drag the dogs out this morning, and they had their brakes on! Penny thought she would just go out one door and right back in the other. No deal. After they completed their business against their will, they were soaked and I had to keep them from running in and jumping up on the bed and under the covers with Rick, the normal routine. Somehow 2 soaking wet dogs under the covers at 4:00 a.m. probably wouldn't be the way to start the day!









Happy Turkey Day everyone! Let the eating begin! I have begun with


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> . Hmm..does it REALLY help to have a little fit?


I have found, after years of personal experience, a few well chosen curses and a beer always helps!!

Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rain Rain go away....







. Sure is cozy warm in the trailer! Just saw the OC's leave and I think we should break into their trailer and keep that fireplace company.....


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Rain Rain go away....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sure is cozy warm in the trailer! Just saw the OC's leave and I think we should break into their trailer and keep that fireplace company.....


Just had to check and make sure the fireplace was working correctly







And get photos


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

just a few pix:

Thanksgiving Oregon Coast


----------



## BlueWedge

Nice photos. Did I miss the one of the fireplace ??!?!!?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Nice photos. Did I miss the one of the fireplace ??!?!!?


what fireplace?


----------



## greenfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sweet....
> 
> Got the FREE WiFi working and the fireplace is really heating up the trailer. I think I'll crank it down to low and leave it on overnight. Nice to wake up to a warm trailer without burning my propane.
> 
> Pictures coming soon.....really.


Jim,
So you put in the fireplace you were talking about?Does it work pretty good,I was thinking of getting one in my next trailer.See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

greenfamily said:


> Sweet....
> 
> Got the FREE WiFi working and the fireplace is really heating up the trailer. I think I'll crank it down to low and leave it on overnight. Nice to wake up to a warm trailer without burning my propane.
> 
> Pictures coming soon.....really.


Jim,
So you put in the fireplace you were talking about?Does it work pretty good,I was thinking of getting one in my next trailer.See you guys tomorrow.
View attachment 346

[/quote]

Yes...it is all installed and working great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Here is the link to the post with the pictures of the fireplace mod.

http://www.outbacker...showtopic=28701


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

A big thank you to the Y-Guys for putting up shelter on Thanksgiving to accomodate us







. Although it poured rain, we stayed dry and even had their little table top "fire" to warm up to!
Great Turkey Steve and Sandy, and Scott- you did awesome on the potatoes! Learning to cook will make your future wife very happy!

It was nice to see everyone again and April (Spring Rally) sure seems far away.

Dinner last night was fun even sitting at the kids table cuz I got to torment oldest Crismon boy and got to know the oldest Y-Guy boy, Scott, a little. Nice young man, and funny.

Definently coming back next year!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> A big thank you to the Y-Guys for putting up shelter on Thanksgiving to accomodate usthumbright. Although it poured rain, we stayed dry and even had their little table top "fire" to warm up to!
> Great Turkey Steve and Sandy, and Scott- you did awesome on the potatoes! Learning to cook will make your future wife very happy!
> go
> It was nice to see everyone again and April (Spring Rally) sure seems far away.
> 
> Dinner last night was fun even sitting at the kids table cuz I got to torment oldest Crismon boy and got to know the oldest Y-Guy boy, Scott, a little. Nice young man, and funny.
> 
> Definently coming back next year!


Come on....get a spot for the Presidents Weekeend Rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> A big thank you to the Y-Guys for putting up shelter on Thanksgiving to accomodate usthumbright. Although it poured rain, we stayed dry and even had their little table top "fire" to warm up to!
> Great Turkey Steve and Sandy, and Scott- you did awesome on the potatoes! Learning to cook will make your future wife very happy!
> go
> It was nice to see everyone again and April (Spring Rally) sure seems far away.
> 
> Dinner last night was fun even sitting at the kids table cuz I got to torment oldest Crismon boy and got to know the oldest Y-Guy boy, Scott, a little. Nice young man, and funny.
> 
> Definently coming back next year!


Come on....get a spot for the Presidents Weekeend Rally.








[/quote]
Sure, no problem.Just move that beach, ocean, park about 3 hours closer to us, take away winter driving hazards and it'll all be good. Yeah, we are sitting here talking about how cool it would be to be able to go, but the Gorge can be not winter driving friendly and who knows what the rest of the trip would be like







. Not fair, just not fair that the rest of you live closer


----------



## Crismon4

What a great weekend....though W-A-Y too short! Thanks to Oregon Camper for organizing all of us, we loved the location, pool, and especially the weather (tho I hear it rained a bit before we arrived







). We reserved for next year and vow to arrive on Wednesday, even if it means having an early Thanksgiving at our house the weekend before









Dinner at Doogers last night was a blast....waiting for pictures from the Outbackers.com photographer (thanks again Tawnya for capturing all of the great fun we had!). Can't believe this is the last trip of the season.....74 days and counting until Presidents Weekend at Cape Disappointment. Tawnya, we're counting on you to organize a get-together on your side of the mountain...March maybe?!!!!

Once again, thanks to everyone for the great camping memories this year!


----------



## jnk36jnk

We had a great time too, and I was very impressed with the service at Dooger's. We did get our reservations for next year and because I will be retired then we will probably stay a little longer. The weather was just perfect and Katie got in a little shopping therapy. Looking forward to February (although we have a trip of our own scheduled for New Year's). D & J


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> What a great weekend....though W-A-Y too short! Thanks to Oregon Camper for organizing all of us, we loved the location, pool, and especially the weather (tho I hear it rained a bit before we arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). We reserved for next year and vow to arrive on Wednesday, even if it means having an early Thanksgiving at our house the weekend before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at Duggers last night was a blast....waiting for pictures from the Outbackers.com photographer (thanks again Tawnya for capturing all of the great fun we had!). Can't believe this is the last trip of the season.....74 days and counting until Presidents Weekend at Cape Disappointment. Tawnya, we're counting on you to organize a get-together on your side of the mountain...March maybe?!!!!
> 
> Once again, thanks to everyone for the great camping memories this year!


Which spot did you reserve for next year? Same one?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> We had a great time too, and I was very impressed with the service at Dooger's. We did get our reservations for next year and because I will be retired then we will probably stay a little longer. The weather was just perfect and Katie got in a little shopping therapy. Looking forward to February (although we have a trip of our own scheduled for New Year's). D & J


Which spot did you reserve for next year? Same one?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> A big thank you to the Y-Guys for putting up shelter on Thanksgiving to accomodate usthumbright. Although it poured rain, we stayed dry and even had their little table top "fire" to warm up to!
> Great Turkey Steve and Sandy, and Scott- you did awesome on the potatoes! Learning to cook will make your future wife very happy!
> go
> It was nice to see everyone again and April (Spring Rally) sure seems far away.
> 
> Dinner last night was fun even sitting at the kids table cuz I got to torment oldest Crismon boy and got to know the oldest Y-Guy boy, Scott, a little. Nice young man, and funny.
> 
> Definently coming back next year!


Come on....get a spot for the Presidents Weekeend Rally.








[/quote]
Sure, no problem.Just move that beach, ocean, park about 3 hours closer to us, take away winter driving hazards and it'll all be good. Yeah, we are sitting here talking about how cool it would be to be able to go, but the Gorge can be not winter driving friendly and who knows what the rest of the trip would be like







. Not fair, just not fair that the rest of you live closer








[/quote]

Hey, we're going!!! (at least that's the plan) Obviously if the weather is horrible, we won't drive the gorge but hey, I drove it tons last winter and it was fine. Take a chance!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We're looking forward to next year as well. Sean is bummed it's not Beverly Beach but I told him we'd walk Scout down to the beach and Puppy Love by the Sea and he was happy again!!

Praying for good traveling weather for President's Day Weekend.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> A big thank you to the Y-Guys for putting up shelter on Thanksgiving to accomodate usthumbright. Although it poured rain, we stayed dry and even had their little table top "fire" to warm up to!
> Great Turkey Steve and Sandy, and Scott- you did awesome on the potatoes! Learning to cook will make your future wife very happy!
> go
> It was nice to see everyone again and April (Spring Rally) sure seems far away.
> 
> Dinner last night was fun even sitting at the kids table cuz I got to torment oldest Crismon boy and got to know the oldest Y-Guy boy, Scott, a little. Nice young man, and funny.
> 
> Definently coming back next year!


Come on....get a spot for the Presidents Weekeend Rally.








[/quote]
Sure, no problem.Just move that beach, ocean, park about 3 hours closer to us, take away winter driving hazards and it'll all be good. Yeah, we are sitting here talking about how cool it would be to be able to go, but the Gorge can be not winter driving friendly and who knows what the rest of the trip would be like







. Not fair, just not fair that the rest of you live closer








[/quote]

Hey, we're going!!! (at least that's the plan) Obviously if the weather is horrible, we won't drive the gorge but hey, I drove it tons last winter and it was fine. Take a chance!!!
[/quote]
Rick is putting the pink stuff in in the next couple of days. Personally, I would LOVE to go in February, but we'll plan for not going and hope something changes.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

will get more pix posted in next couple of days...I am buried for next 2 days with life obligations...not fun stuff like camping


----------



## BlueWedge

We had a wonderful time, as always. I have a couple photos I will try to get posted.

The Wombat Cave goes into the pink sleep this week. I have several rebuilds and mods to get done this fall. Hopefully we will see you guys in the spring.


----------



## Y-Guy

Home safe and sound, turned over driving to Sandi for the last part and took a snooze. RV is winterized, not sure if we'll be out before Prez Weekend or not.

Had a great time, thanks again for a wonderful rally!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I also winterized after getting home, but only by blowing out the lines. I left the batteries in the trailer and will keep an eye on the temps. If I see a LONG cold streak, I will go get them (5 mins away) otherwise they will sit there until Feb (or a nice weekend in Dec/Jan)

Thanks everyone for a great weekend.

....I sure hope Matthew has some better luck in the next few days.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> We had a wonderful time, as always. I have a couple photos I will try to get posted.
> 
> The Wombat Cave goes into the pink sleep this week. I have several rebuilds and mods to get done this fall. Hopefully we will see you guys in the spring.


....fireplace mod perhaps?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> I also winterized after getting home, but only by blowing out the lines. I left the batteries in the trailer and will keep an eye on the temps. If I see a LONG cold streak, I will go get them (5 mins away) otherwise they will sit there until Feb (or a nice weekend in Dec/Jan)
> 
> Thanks everyone for a great weekend.
> 
> ....I sure hope Matthew has some better luck in the next few days.


for those who don't know: Matt's truck broke down just as they got to the entrance of the rv park. Rick towed the trailer in, Gordon towed the truck in. I believe Matt's truck was getting towed to shop today and he had relative coming to help get the trailer. Hopefully Matt will get on here and fill us in!


----------



## Matthew

Doxie is right, my truck quit just as I turned into the resort, no codes, no signs of trouble just shut down. Thanks to all for the help in getting my trailer and truck over to the site! We trouble shot it on Saturday, put in two new fuel filters, still no start...We ended up getting it towed back to Salem, thanks to AAA, and my in-laws came out and towed the trailer back for us. I called Ford today to see if they knew anything and they said, "We have just started Diagnosing it" so who knows what that means. I'll keep you all informed. It would have been a great weekend but of course I was a bit stressed over the truck and how to get home. I did love all the comraderie of the Outbackers and their willingness to drop what they were doing to lend a hand! Hope to make more rallies but still waiting for my schedual for next year to finalize, again, I'll let ya know!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Matthew said:


> Doxie is right, my truck quit just as I turned into the resort, no codes, no signs of trouble just shut down. Thanks to all for the help in getting my trailer and truck over to the site! We trouble shot it on Saturday, put in two new fuel filters, still no start...We ended up getting it towed back to Salem, thanks to AAA, and my in-laws came out and towed the trailer back for us. I called Ford today to see if they knew anything and they said, "We have just started Diagnosing it" so who knows what that means. I'll keep you all informed. It would have been a great weekend but of course I was a bit stressed over the truck and how to get home. I did love all the comraderie of the Outbackers and their willingness to drop what they were doing to lend a hand! Hope to make more rallies but still waiting for my schedual for next year to finalize, again, I'll let ya know!


Keeping my fingers crossed that it is a minor fix....


----------



## Matthew

Got my truck back!!!! They said it was the High Pressure Oil Pump. It just went bad, nothing I did and nothing I could have done to stop it. So all I had to pay was the deductible on the warranty. So I'm back up for towing and hope the next trip, whenever it is, will go a little better! Thanks again for everyone's help and making us forget about it and actually have some fun! Look forward to the next rally we can make it to!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Matthew said:


> Got my truck back!!!! They said it was the High Pressure Oil Pump. It just went bad, nothing I did and nothing I could have done to stop it. So all I had to pay was the deductible on the warranty. So I'm back up for towing and hope the next trip, whenever it is, will go a little better! Thanks again for everyone's help and making us forget about it and actually have some fun! Look forward to the next rally we can make it to!


That is GREAT news for sure.

See ya at the Presidents Weekend Rally....


----------



## Y-Guy

Matthew, that's good news, always good when its fairly cheap too. Glad your back in business.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Had to change my Flickr Account. I may have more pix on my small camera if the card didn't get ruined.

Thanksgiving Rally 2009


----------



## BlueWedge

Looks like I need to visit the hair club for men or start wearing a hat.

Nice photos. Thanks Tawnya. I need to get the other camera downloaded and post some photos. Hope you get the memory stick recovered.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I haven't tried to get the memory card yet...soo busy!

Now I want you all to know that every single one of you are good looking







but I tell ya, GUNNER wins the prize! He is so handsome!

Hey did anyone take a head count of how many dogs we had there? 13? Greens=2 Doxie=2 Mathew=2	OC=1 Y-Guy=2 Crismon=1 Dean and Jodi=1 Bluewedge=2 and 1 Rabbit !


----------



## WACOUGAR

I sure loved seeing your photos, Tawnya. I was just on the phone with my mom. They were down at Winchester Bay RV Resort for Thanksgiving since we couldn't all get together this year and I told her that I would love to just spend Thanksgiving in the trailer and to heck with all the cooking. Of course, I have to convince the kids of that. They don't do the cooking. Anyway, I sure enjoyed seeing your pictures. Looked like you guys all had a great time. Can't wait til we can get out again. Oh yeah, that's right, Eagle Festival in 2 months. Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Thanks for taking and posting the pictures Tawnya. They are awesome.


----------



## jnk36jnk

What?!? No pictures of Bonnie!!! We see how you are.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> What?!? No pictures of Bonnie!!! We see how you are.


Gup! however, I did get pix of Bonnie at last 2 Rally's! Mr. Gunner is hard to get pic of, he doesn't know meaning of stand still!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> What?!? No pictures of Bonnie!!! We see how you are.


Didn't see Zul either.

Guess we now know how our dogs rank.....








.gif[/img]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> What?!? No pictures of Bonnie!!! We see how you are.


Didn't see Zul either.

Guess we now know how our dogs rank.....







.gif" />
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> What?!? No pictures of Bonnie!!! We see how you are.


Didn't see Zul either.

Guess we now know how our dogs rank.....







.gif" />
[/quote]


----------



## BlueWedge

Somewhere below the Turkey if you are going by the photos.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Somewhere below the Turkey if you are going by the photos.


...that is what I thought.


----------



## BlueWedge

I didn't take a lot but here are the photos I did have. Cannon Beach Photos

No dog photos because that is a different link and it is all about the Backwoods boy.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Colt really needs to come to my home a visit (permanently)!! He is getting so big since September. What a looker!


----------



## Crismon4

Matthew said:


> Got my truck back!!!! They said it was the High Pressure Oil Pump. It just went bad, nothing I did and nothing I could have done to stop it. So all I had to pay was the deductible on the warranty. So I'm back up for towing and hope the next trip, whenever it is, will go a little better! Thanks again for everyone's help and making us forget about it and actually have some fun! Look forward to the next rally we can make it to!


 For all you gearheads, take a look at this

My link

As you can see, most people aren't aware Ford has two pumps. One is the low pressure for lubrication; the other is for the fuel injectors! No fuel injection=no engine run!

We're so much smarter now thanks to Matthew's problem

gordo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Colt really needs to come to my home a visit (permanently)!! He is getting so big since September. What a looker!


He really is a very handsome young man!


----------



## BlueWedge

Not exactly sure what Matthews HPOP failure was but when reading about it his model year has some common failures with a connector on the pump STC. When we were looking at it the blow back / oil was from the general area of the HPOP.

To get extreme HP some actually use special HPOPs to provide more oil so larger injectors can be used.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Not exactly sure what Matthews HPOP failure was but when reading about it his model year has some common failures with a connector on the pump STC. When we were looking at it the blow back / oil was from the general area of the HPOP.
> 
> To get extreme HP some actually use special HPOPs to provide more oil so larger injectors can be used.


uh...what?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not exactly sure what Matthews HPOP failure was but when reading about it his model year has some common failures with a connector on the pump STC. When we were looking at it the blow back / oil was from the general area of the HPOP.
> 
> To get extreme HP some actually use special HPOPs to provide more oil so larger injectors can be used.


uh...what?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









[/quote]

sheesh OC, he said "it was broke"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Not exactly sure what Matthews HPOP failure was but when reading about it his model year has some common failures with a connector on the pump STC. When we were looking at it the blow back / oil was from the general area of the HPOP.
> 
> To get extreme HP some actually use special HPOPs to provide more oil so larger injectors can be used.


uh...what?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









[/quote]

sheesh OC, he said "it was broke"
[/quote]

Ah...now I see that.


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not exactly sure what Matthews HPOP failure was but when reading about it his model year has some common failures with a connector on the pump STC. When we were looking at it the blow back / oil was from the general area of the HPOP.
> 
> To get extreme HP some actually use special HPOPs to provide more oil so larger injectors can be used.


uh...what?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









[/quote]

Kind of like when you were describing how files are stored on a hard drive and that they really are not erased, only the pointer is removed.

This requires a dog photo.


----------

